# Rusty is off his food



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

Can anyone offer some advice with Rusty my house bunny please?

He is off his food... he is drinking, he ate some hay this morning and he ate a treat carrot cruncher this morning but is not eating his pellets or veg....

Other than this he seems ok, maybe a little lethargic to normal.. 

I have just booked him into the vets Monday for his Mixy injection and to trim his nails, so I can ask then but just wondered if anyone could suggest something.... He is 1 year old and I have had him 9 months. 

Thanks folks...x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

whats his poos like?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

As asked above what are is poo's like? Is he sitting hunched or ginding his teeth?


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi guys, 

his poos are really small now, and he has been a little hunched although just now was layed sprawled out... I did notice a couple of teeth grinds yesterday but not since.. he just ate a couple of dandelions but nothing much... his eyes are bright.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it could be the start of gut stasis, i would get him to a vet hun

sitting hunched and teeth grinding is a sign of pain


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

mmmm, its odd.... hes been playing just now, bouncing around the lounge and is stretched out again looking chilled... I shall keep close watch on him.. x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

are his poos looking any better?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

bigbird said:


> mmmm, its odd.... hes been playing just now, bouncing around the lounge and is stretched out again looking chilled... I shall keep close watch on him.. x


I would still take him to the vets, he could be in the early stages of stasis, I know with cases I have had to deal with for the first day or 2 they can still have times when they look fairly normal but they go down so quickly


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

to Lil Miss, they are a little larger than before.... he has eaten some straw I offered him, (thought that that is more fibrous than hay...) and been quite bright.... he has been nudging me to stroke his head over and over...and he isn't grinding his teeth.

To Bernie, (dont know how to do this quote thing sorry...) I will take him Monday as he is booked in for his injection and query how he is... 

Thank you for your help...xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

bigbird said:


> to Lil Miss, they are a little larger than before.... he has eaten some straw I offered him, (thought that that is more fibrous than hay...) and been quite bright.... he has been nudging me to stroke his head over and over...and he isn't grinding his teeth.
> 
> To Bernie, (dont know how to do this quote thing sorry...) I will take him Monday as he is booked in for his injection and query how he is...
> 
> Thank you for your help...xx


So long as he keeps eating hay, drinking and pooing then Monday should be ok, you could try mushing up some of his pellets to see if he is interested or maybe some vegetable baby food. If he stops pooing or looks in pain I would call your vet for advise


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

Vet Update: 

Rusty is still off his food, only barely nibbling a little hay/greens.. 

The vet stalled giving him is Mixy innoculation and instead gave him an antibiotic injection fearing an infection in his gut due to stress (!) possibly caused by the change in weather even... I have to let him know how he is in 3 days. 

He has nibbled only a couple of dandelions and a little tiny bit of hay. He passed a massive poo earlier tonight after the vet visit.. ! 

The vet weighed him and is happy he is ok, 2.12 kg, and his teeth and nails are fine. He felt his tummy and said it didnt feel like a blockage. 

I am keeping a close eye on him....


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hope he's on the mend soon


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

It's good that the vet held off on his myxi jab, but did he give any gut stimulant, pain relief and recovery food?


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi guys, 
Thanks.
The vet said he'd give a gut stimulant if he's not improved by Wednesday/Thursday.. He didn't think he was in pain and didn't offer anything food wise. 

I've fed him some hay by hand tonight. He's really wanting cuddles tonight. 

Xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

I would get hold of some Fibreplex to give him Fibreplex for Rabbits and Small Rodents - £6.18 in the mean time, it helps to keep the gut working properly. I swear by it


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi guys,

Rusty is starting to eat again, albeit not as much as before but definately appetite is up. He is bouncing around again and much much more playful. He seems so much happier tonight..so that injection has helped...am sooo pleased.

He is now running at top speed from room to room... lol 

thanks for your support. xx :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thats great news hun, go rusty!


----------

